
Show HN: PeerTube MVP, a P2P YouTube - diegorbaquero
https://peertube.btorrent.xyz/
======
cryo
The site shows a certificate error:

NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

~~~
diegorbaquero
Which browser are you using? I'm using LE for the SSL

~~~
cryo
Chrome on OSX

The error appears only for the subdomain
[https://peertube.btorrent.xyz/](https://peertube.btorrent.xyz/)

The 'main' domain is working fine
[https://btorrent.xyz/](https://btorrent.xyz/)

------
fabioespinosa
Awesome

